# Hello from Moscow, ID



## composerdaniel (Apr 16, 2021)

Hey all, my name's Daniel Joseph White. I've been a long time viewer of this forum I believe I even had an old account that I used to post on. Wanted to start fresh though and with a more current handle (idk if I could even find my old credentials).

You can check me out at:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPe8UnkvNyIUCY_dXVnLosA










Daniel Joseph White


The official website of composer and producer Daniel Joseph White.




www.composerdaniel.com












composerdaniel


Freelance composer and arranger. To contact me directly about music licensing, commissions, or getting original music for your next project, email me at [email protected]




soundcloud.com





Expect to possibly be seeing me posting about my enthusiasm for the Cinematic Studio Series.


----------



## leo007 (May 7, 2021)

Hey there Daniel, welcome to VI-Control


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2021)

Daniel, a warm welcome here!


----------

